# medical insurance



## wintermarti (May 21, 2014)

myself and my wife are retiring at the end of year to spain and severing all links with uk can anyone tell us do we need heath cover insurance to use there state hospitals and medical centres if so any recommendations of insurance cover plans , also can we claim our state pensions over there and any info on making this move would be appreciated


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

wintermarti said:


> myself and my wife are retiring at the end of year to spain and severing all links with uk can anyone tell us do we need heath cover insurance to use there state hospitals and medical centres if so any recommendations of insurance cover plans , also can we claim our state pensions over there and any info on making this move would be appreciated


Hello,
try looking here at this official website
Health Care In Spain | Working through the British consulate looking to offer information on health care requirements for UK residents living and working in Spain
And look at the FAQ's on the main Spain page which cover many areas.
And of course, open a thread if you have any further questions


----------



## alborino (Dec 13, 2014)

wintermarti said:


> myself and my wife are retiring at the end of year to spain and *severing all links with uk* can anyone tell us do we need heath cover insurance to use there state hospitals and medical centres if so any recommendations of insurance cover plans , also *can we claim our state pensions *over there and any info on making this move would be appreciated


Bit of a contradiction there wintermarti  but yes the UK pays your pension and it will be taxed in Spain (usually). Keep an eye on it and start the ball rolling six months before retirement. If you don't already have one get an online registration to HMRC and get a pension statement (currently some have a hold on that but it will be resolved as soon as the new pension rules are sorted).

And when you arrive in Spain if you are in a expat area I'd visit a good advisor *before* becoming tax resident no matter how simple things seem. A few hundred Euros may well give great peace of mind and even save a bit.

But good luck with your adventure


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

alborino said:


> Bit of a contradiction there wintermarti  but yes the UK pays your pension and it will be taxed in Spain (usually). Keep an eye on it and start the ball rolling six months before retirement. If you don't already have one get an online registration to HMRC and get a pension statement (currently some have a hold on that but it will be resolved as soon as the new pension rules are sorted).
> *
> And when you arrive in Spain if you are in a expat area I'd visit a good advisor before becoming tax resident no matter how simple things seem. A few hundred Euros may well give great peace of mind and even save a bit.*
> 
> But good luck with your adventure


you become tax resident automatically when you fulfill the criteria- it isn't something you choose as far as 'when' is concerned


----------



## alborino (Dec 13, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> you become tax resident automatically when you fulfill the criteria- it isn't something you choose as far as 'when' is concerned


Xabia didn't say you could choose. As you say if you cannot be flexibile on location then you will at a point in time become tax resident. But that only makes the advise even more important. 

But luckily the criteria doesn't say you are tax resident the moment you get off the plane so the op will have time


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

alborino said:


> Xabia didn't say you could choose. As you say if you cannot be flexibile on location then you will at a point in time become tax resident. But that only makes the advise even more important.
> 
> But luckily the criteria doesn't say you are tax resident the moment you get off the plane so the op will have time


what I mean is once you've arrived the clock starts ticking

it's too late by then to plan for when you might become tax resident - you need to plan the date of your arrival in advance, if you wish to plan the when


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

The OP says he is severing all links with the UK- doesn't work like that, assets declaration, healthcare in Spain obtained via DWP etc., not to mention pensions , investments in the Uk


----------

